
Insulting source code (2008) - joshmanders
https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=477454
======
Mithaldu
It's amazing to how much effort some people will go, just to not be nice to a
person.

------
RIMR
Alright, I guess I am off to grep a bunch of source code for colorful words.

